# Interesting Behavior of African Knife Fish



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

So I posted last week that I recently purchased an African Knife Fish. From my research, I discovered that they are nocturnal feeders and typically eat live food. My Knife Fish seems to be defying these assumptions. Not only is he active when the light is on, he is also feeding on my flakes that my other fish consume. Seeing as he is eating my flakes on a normal basis, would anyone suggest that I do feed him live food as well? It seems that I could save mucho dollars if he keeps eating my flakes, however; I am interested more in what is best for the fish. Any and all suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

DevinsFish said:


> So I posted last week that I recently purchased an African Knife Fish. From my research, I discovered that they are nocturnal feeders and typically eat live food. My Knife Fish seems to be defying these assumptions. Not only is he active when the light is on, he is also feeding on my flakes that my other fish consume. Seeing as he is eating my flakes on a normal basis, would anyone suggest that I do feed him live food as well? It seems that I could save mucho dollars if he keeps eating my flakes, however; I am interested more in what is best for the fish. Any and all suggestions would be helpful.


I have had my African Brown Knife for well over 6 months now and I noticed this as well shortly after I bought him. He'll venture out in the early morning hours after the sun has risen and pretty much all night. He also eats just about anything I throw in the tank. I don't feed live food (I have a personal problem with that), but I do feed frozen food. I also hand feed my Black Ghost Knife every evening who is now getting close to 14".


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

That's a biggin'. Looks like I may have to upgrade tanks in the future to keep him happy. Thank you!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

DevinsFish said:


> That's a biggin'. Looks like I may have to upgrade tanks in the future to keep him happy. Thank you!


African Browns don't get that big. I think the largest I have seen has been about 10", but you'll still need at least a 55 gallon if yours gets that big.

I will also honestly be surprised if my Black Ghost Knife makes it over 15 inches.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

They are pretty amazing fish. I have mine in a community tank and he just makes it that much more interesting to look at. They are so unique and have the most graceful swimming pattern. Definitely one of my best purchases in awhile. How long have you been keeping them?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

DevinsFish said:


> They are pretty amazing fish. I have mine in a community tank and he just makes it that much more interesting to look at. They are so unique and have the most graceful swimming pattern. Definitely one of my best purchases in awhile. How long have you been keeping them?


I've been keeping knives for about 3 years now and I still haven't had any die from natural causes.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Eats flakes, eh? Weird. Well, try other things with it, like at at least pellets, but give it some live treats, too.


----------



## DevinsFish (Oct 24, 2010)

I actually have been trying pellets, but he doesn't seem the least bit interested. I also tried some live food and he swam right by allowing my Angel to get a quick snack. The only thing that actually will eat it seems is the flakes. I will continue to try other foods, but I can't seem to figure out why he would turn other, better tasting, foods down.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Frozen bloodworms and/or brine shrimp should work as well as live foods for variety in the diet.


----------

